# Why is my planer tripping the breaker?



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Ridgid 13" planer. Keeps tripping the breaker. I suspected that the breaker was getting weak. But now I see that it trips the breaker on a differant circuit also. Its a 20 amp breaker. That should run nearly anything. I also think it gets worse when my blades get dull. Could dull blades be my problem? 
Any ideas?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

As you probably realize, the breaker is tripping because the planer is drawing over 20 amps of current.

Is this occuring ONLY when you are using dull blades?. Does the planer perceptibly slow when it has dull blades? What is the normal amperage rating of the planer motor? How much wood are you attempting
to remove on each pass?

When the blades are dull and you force feed the planer it has to work harder. You could try taking off less material each pass and see what happens.

If you are using a long, too small gauge extension cord that could also cause a problem.

You are sure that the breakers are in good shape?

George


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

The motor is 15 amp. 
When plugged into a 15 amp circuit with an extension cord, it trips sometimes. I used to take off 1/16" (one revolution of crank) but now I am taking off 1/64" (1/4 revolution). 
When plugged into 20 amp it trips more often (what the...).
I am planing oak. It has a few knots. From the load cutting sound and from the way the boards feed I think it is because the blades are dull. I think they are much more dull in the center than the sides (logical) because the boards pull in such a way that it tells me the center is dull.
Apparently resharpening planer blades doesn't make them sharp enough to be dependable.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

No other tool trips the 2 breakers? 

You need to verify the circuits, try loading each circuit with multiple running tools to see if it trips.

If they don't then something may be wrong with the planer. Maybe the roller chain is defective and dragging causing the circuit to heat up.

Sometimes the outlet connections can be loose and the vibration of the tool can affect the circuit. The connections at the breaker can be loose and cause the circuit to heat up and trip it.

My compressor trips breakers like no tomorrow, almost every time its the belt coming loose


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I'll check these things out. Nothing else trips the breaker. I think I may have to break down and buy another set of blades. DRAT!!


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Using extension cords?
Anything else like lights, chargers or ? on the same circuits?


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe the motor is due for some new brushes?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

daryl said:


> Ridgid 13" planer. Keeps tripping the breaker. I suspected that the breaker was getting weak. But now I see that it trips the breaker on a differant circuit also. Its a 20 amp breaker. That should run nearly anything. I also think it gets worse when my blades get dull. Could dull blades be my problem?
> Any ideas?


I have that planer and mine never trips the breaker My blade's get a little dull they would have to get very dull You would here them like slap on the wood You would here the motor pull down real hard You didn't say if you are comming out of the outlet or extenion cord If a extenion cord Don't use it Go direct to the outlet I bought it new as soon as they came out I use mine almost daley I am on my 3rd set of blades I know they are doubble edge So you see how much i use it No problum's I take a 1/2 turn and that is not to much But no use to put a real load on it The surface come's out great I like mine I would listen to the motor when you are planning Is it pulling down real hard It is kind of hard to give you a answare You should be able to cut a 1/2 turn with the motor pulling down hardly any Good luck On my blades i use a wood block and 1000 grit and run across the blade to just give a little more edge Be carfull it cut's skin


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Daryl,
If you run the planer without surfacing mat does the breaker still trip?
If so again the roller chain may be dragging. A constant even drag on the chain may mask strain on the motor because the strain is uniform.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

What is surfacing mat?
How do I know if chain is dragging? What causes that?
I used to get the "slapping" sound when my blades got dull. I do not get that now. So you may be right, it may be a problem besides dull blades.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

without surfacing mat ...or without planing boards..without putting material through it....turning the planer on but not using it....ideling...etc


btw I doubt the problem is dull blades.


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*Mine does too*

At first I was running the dust coll and the planer together on the same circuit...and the blades were dull. New blades, rewired the coll for 220 ands got it off that circuit and it was good for a while. Once the blades dull up it is now tripping the breaker again, but I'm putting 11-12" white oak thru it too. Lighten the load and all is well. I have not checked the motor brushes, but they ahve not been used that much. I'll check that!


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

O! Mat=material:huh:

How do I know if chain is dragging? What causes that?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Daryl,
An extension cord can cause the breaker to trip. Get an extension cord that is made from 12 gauge wire.

Was the 20 Amp breaker installed on a circuit that is wired with 12 gauge Cu wire? Or was the circuit just slapped onto a circuit with 14 gage wire?

How far from the breaker panel is the outlet for the circuit where the planer runs?

What else is on the planer circuit (Shop vac, lights, etc?) that is running at the same time?

Have you had the planer apart? It may be possible that something is binding and causing excessive current draw.

The planer probably has a <15 amp starting current and therefore should work on a 15 amp circuit. If the planer trips the breaker while running, there is probably something binding in the planer causing excessive current draw.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Have you tried the planer on a completly different circuit? Say an outside GFI outlet. Even better, if your breaker box has an outlet very close to it they're often dedicated and on 20amp breakers.

If it only happens under load, one really dumb question, did you change knives before this problem began and after you last worked it? I hate to admit it, I put one in backwards once, even though I know which way it spins I've had rotation marks in magic marker ever since so it never happens again. The planer made a distinctly different sound.

I'm not familiar with Rigid, I can get at the Delta's chain and gears by removing side covers and flipping it upside down. You need to inspect the drive train, (gears, chain, shafts) make sure they're clear, clean, aligned and lightly greased. 

Not wheel bearing grease I generally use white lithium for metal to metal moving parts, then rub off any excess with a rag. 

If the chain and gears are rusted up you might want to take them off for a thorough cleaning. Once you verify the drive train is aligned and moving free test again under a no load condition with no other utilities working on that circuit. If good run it past the time it usually trips at, then try a material run at the setting you have been currently running at.

If it's still tripping with a no load run and after cleaning then it's likely something with the motor. Then I'd take it to the local Sales repairs and rental shop for an electrical test unless you know someone with the specs for the tool and has the meters to test.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Portable planers will trip breakers when they bog down. Try taking smaller bites as you plane. Knotts are especially bad to cause them to bog down. That is why it is worse with dull blades.


----------



## WoodMark (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree with most, something is causing the motor to pull more amps. sounds like it is running at peak most the time.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

Daryl wrote:
From the load cutting sound and from the way the boards feed I think it is because the blades are dull. I think they are much more dull in the center than the sides (logical) because the boards pull in such a way that it tells me the center is dull.

Actually this isn't locical. If you feed your stock from side to side every time you feed it, then you will wear the blades all the way across them at the same time. Even if you have only an inch to move it side to side, it is still better then to go in the center every time. Now the blades last longer and they can be re-sharpened many times. Remember, dull blades will heat up much fast and ruin them much faster.

The first time I bought a planner, it was a little 12" Total (name brand). I used it for the first time planning red oak and I went in through the center every time. It got so bad that I had to actually shove the stock through. The blades we so worn in the center that they couldn't be sharpned. I was on a 100 ft. extension cord running off 110. Even with all the drag, it never tripped a circut. I'd agree with the others here, you have something wrong with the planner or motor. :yes:


----------



## Alan1963 (Sep 4, 2021)

del schisler said:


> I have that planer and mine never trips the breaker My blade's get a little dull they would have to get very dull You would here them like slap on the wood You would here the motor pull down real hard You didn't say if you are comming out of the outlet or extenion cord If a extenion cord Don't use it Go direct to the outlet I bought it new as soon as they came out I use mine almost daley I am on my 3rd set of blades I know they are doubble edge So you see how much i use it No problum's I take a 1/2 turn and that is not to much But no use to put a real load on it The surface come's out great I like mine I would listen to the motor when you are planning Is it pulling down real hard It is kind of hard to give you a answare You should be able to cut a 1/2 turn with the motor pulling down hardly any Good luck On my blades i use a wood block and 1000 grit and run across the blade to just give a little more edge Be carfull it cut's skin


I have the planner and it's doing the same thing tripping it won't and come out as soon as you pull the button pops breaker


----------



## Alan1963 (Sep 4, 2021)

Alan1963 said:


> I have the planner and it's doing the same thing tripping it won't and come out as soon as you pull the button pops breaker


Did you find out what was causing yours to trip Breakers cuz it was running fine then all the sudden it starts starts popping Breakers


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Alan1963 - The original poster was last logged in 9 years ago and Del S. Was last logged in 4 years ago so you might not receive a response.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

sofalinux said:


> Ridgid 13" planer. Keeps tripping the breaker. I suspected that the breaker was getting weak. But now I see that it trips the breaker on a differant circuit also. Its a 20 amp breaker. That should run nearly anything. I also think it gets worse when my blades get dull. Could dull blades be my problem?
> Any ideas?


Is it a dedicated circuit or is there anything else on the same circuit, like a fridge, space heater.....?


----------

